# Grocery store catfish bait



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a lot of info out there on catfish bait and we have some cat aficinado's on the forum, but this is a pretty good article that might appeal to the casual cat fisherman. 

http://tinyurl.com/qhy8f78


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice article. I've tried all sorts of concoctions. I've found however, I can only get flatheads with live bream


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good read! Thanks for posting. My momma always called those canned biscuits "whop" biscuits cause you whop em against the counter to open em!! 
I can attest to shrimp working on channels and blues. It's my go to on alabama river.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

